# Real Hard Costs -- budget time



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Hi all.. been a bit since I posted but doing so again because my move is fast approaching even though the date is still not yet known. 

There was a major hurdle in my way before making this move but this hurdle was finally jumped last week. 

Anyhow.. because of this I'm working on a budget.

First thing I need to get an idea about is a place to stay. It is appearing that Subic Bay or somewhere near there that is safe.

So help on costs on these areas would be great.

-- Rent / at least 2 bedrooms and 2 comfort room but ideally 3 bedrooms.
---- With me will be my Westie, he is 18 pounds so the place will need to allow dogs with some-sort of fence or the ability to build one.

-- The rooms I habitat will be cool so an idea of the power bill I'm in need of.

-- Will be looking for a smaller pickup truck. Could be fairly old as long as it runs well with AC. I realize the price range can be large but should anyone see any for sale please let me know for informational purposes. Does not have to be a truck.. just ideal is all. At least I think it will be ideal.

-- Ave. cost of Internet

-- Ave. cost of water

-- Ave. cost of normal monthly living costs minus food. 

When I first arrive I intend to stay in a place for a month while I look for something more permanent so any help locating a place during this time I and my Westie would find most helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Hi all.. been a bit since I posted but doing so again because my move is fast approaching even though the date is still not yet known.
> 
> There was a major hurdle in my way before making this move but this hurdle was finally jumped last week.
> 
> ...


Westies,

Read thru the posts linked in this post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1243720-post13.html thread.

There are a lot of details about living within the Subic Freeport (probably the safest place you could ever find). Since those posts were made, rent has slowly started to climb. Rent for a 2 bedroom 1 1/2 bath are at 30,000-45,000php/mo on short term leases. Market rate for a same style unit is still around 4.5Mphp for 40+ year leases. Expect to have to put down at least 3 months rent (2 for deposit - first and last) to be able to move in. The shortest least that I have heard of was around 6 months.

Your dog will be another story. I know that it is quite the process and can take as long as 6 months to get your pet here. There is a quarantine process. I would research that and see if it is still a viable option. This is not including the one way airfare here (costs the same as a person). You can have dogs in the Freeport, you just have to maintain control of them. If your dog is a yapper and the neighbors complain, you may end up having to move out in violation of the lease.

Pickup trucks still seem to hold their value. Check out sulit.com.ph and look around. You will get an idea of what the current market value is for the vehicle you prefer. I am guessing at least 400,000php for a used pickup depending on make/model/age.

r/

Jon


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Hard to find listing of places to rent in this area online. Are there many postings locally?

What you say about bringing a dog scares me, is what you write something new? From the research I've done in the past my understanding is that it is quite easy, just need to have a clean health inspection 30 days prior to arrival and pay a small fee when I land.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Hard to find listing of places to rent in this area online. Are there many postings locally?
> 
> What you say about bringing a dog scares me, is what you write something new? From the research I've done in the past my understanding is that it is quite easy, just need to have a clean health inspection 30 days prior to arrival and pay a small fee when I land.


It was one of my coworker's experience 4 years ago. So maybe things have changed. I would just do some due diligence. I do know that he had to pay almost the equivalent of an airfare to ship the animal (a doberman). I would also try to figure out how to get the animal watered while enroute at each stop. Chicago to Manila alone is 22 hours of travel.

You won't find many online adverts for rentals in the Philippines. And if you do, you usually find them at a higher than local market rate. Google "alap loroa realty subic". I have used them before with good results and the broker Merle is very honest. When engaging her for a rental, determine who pays the broker's fee (landlord or tenant). If it is the tenant, negotiate for 3-5% for the broker's fee. If the tenant pays the broker's fee I would negotiate with the landlord to lower the total lease term rent by that amount.

Most rentals are barely advertised. Word of mouth or a sign out front. Usually the best deals can be had by driving around the area that you want to reside in until you locate what you need. Also in the Subic Freeport, go to the Land and Asset office to get a list of long term lease rentals available and or a list of licensed brokers/landlords.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

They sell rebuilt type trucks unsure if there from Japan or here, they look different, more boxy, small but have AC and some even have a hydraulic lift and run about 300,000-400,000 peso's, used cars sell for very high prices and they can be worn out but still look good, parts are difficult to come by and most things need to be reworked or manufactured, I like the locally rebuilt trucks they look like they're built to last and easy to fix, real heavy-duty. 

Drivers license division, it's called LTO give foreigners 90 days upon entering the country to get your divers license transferred to a Philippine License. 

I tried to find something on bringing pets, I did find something on contacting the Philippine Consulate for your area, same one you got your Visa stamp and the airline that your flying with. I would also do a general search on this, I found many articles on this.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Prices for rentals online are usually overprices. The best way is to drive around. It is better to have your wife/GF do it since you would get a higher price. I do use the internet but only to get an idea of the relative prices in different areas. 
I chose not to have an automobile because of the liability. One friend of mine had an accident that was clearly the other guys fault. The judge said if he did not come to the Philippines there would be no accident! Heard another story recently of a man driving at night: he got in a accident with a man on a motorcycle with no headlight, no helmet, no registration or insurance AND DRIVING ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE STREET! The man on the motorcycle was killed. The police said if he did not settle with the man’s family he would be charged with murder.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Ya I heard about that*

That is exactly why I do public transportation. It is easier and cheaper than dealing with everyday cars. Plus not all of us can afford them. If you do get in wreck you surely will be at fault or charged to pay.




Phil_expat said:


> Prices for rentals online are usually overprices. The best way is to drive around. It is better to have your wife/GF do it since you would get a higher price. I do use the internet but only to get an idea of the relative prices in different areas.
> I chose not to have an automobile because of the liability. One friend of mine had an accident that was clearly the other guys fault. The judge said if he did not come to the Philippines there would be no accident! Heard another story recently of a man driving at night: he got in a accident with a man on a motorcycle with no headlight, no helmet, no registration or insurance AND DRIVING ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE STREET! The man on the motorcycle was killed. The police said if he did not settle with the man’s family he would be charged with murder.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*used cars*

Used anything here is worth big money, there's no such thing as a cheap used motorcycle or car, you can get with a high quality bike or 10 speed, not sure about Manila though, transportation does get old after a while and you get crammed in a jeepney like a Sardines and then the hassle of payment and change.

If you get out often it can be costly for local transportation, it adds up quick.

In remote area's I have talked with Americans that ride their 10 speeds, they usually have one built for them here at a cost of 15,000 peso's Trek quality but I have seen some on 5,000 peso bikes and they get around well to the grocery or ?.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Brought my cats here from usa,,wasn't bad process except working with Philippine consulate in Chicago was a bear. Took them almost a month to reply of me and my veterinarian calling and emailing. Then its a bad one because u only have 10 days from when the vet examines them to get them here or they could impound them. The quaranteen is 6 months in home at least it was in 2011 when I brought my cats.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*used items*

You can get a good quality Japan surplus bike for $100-125 it's rebuilt or you can buy a new bike for $50 and after a week get rebuilt anyway, lol. The Japan bike frames are heavy-duty and last. 

The brand bike that I mentioned "Trek" they run $500 plus in the US but can be made here for $300, if you don't need this kind of quality than $100 will get you a quality rebuilt surplus bike from Japan.

So many poor people here and many use their bikes to get around, my poor neighbors have better quality bikes then me, they know how to shop and where to shop to get the Japan surplus bike, I found the spot where they get these bikes about 1 hr from me in Calamba Laguna, every major city should have a bike surplus spots.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Your Right*

I dont got out that much though, so I dont care about transportation so much. When me and anne go out we use a BUS or Taxi for short distance and pay 100 peso.

I usually stay within Las Pinas. I am small town guy I rarely leave there so guess i dont get out often then again in states i lived in province and you dont go out often.




mcalleyboy said:


> Used anything here is worth big money, there's no such thing as a cheap used motorcycle or car, you can get with a high quality bike or 10 speed, not sure about Manila though, transportation does get old after a while and you get crammed in a jeepney like a Sardines and then the hassle of payment and change.
> 
> If you get out often it can be costly for local transportation, it adds up quick.
> 
> In remote area's I have talked with Americans that ride their 10 speeds, they usually have one built for them here at a cost of 15,000 peso's Trek quality but I have seen some on 5,000 peso bikes and they get around well to the grocery or ?.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

jdavis10 said:


> I dont got out that much though, so I dont care about transportation so much. When me and anne go out we use a BUS or Taxi for short distance and pay 100 peso.
> 
> I usually stay within Las Pinas. I am small town guy I rarely leave there so guess i dont get out often then again in states i lived in province and you dont go out often.


I don't know about your local but here you can pick up a new motorbike of good quality for $600 and good used vehicles for under $2,000. Best to have a Filipino do the price negotiation before you appear into the picture.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Jeepney*



mcalleyboy said:


> you get crammed in a jeepney like a Sardines


Yes, even those of us that are thin (not me) aren't jeepney-sized lol



mcalleyboy said:


> and then the hassle of payment and change.


My wife got in a big commotion with a jeepney driver once and had us get off right away. Came to find out she was mad cuz he wanted to charge the rich American 25 centavos more! lol In her defense the peso rate was 20 to 1 then  Darn I love that woman!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Yes, even those of us that are thin (not me) aren't jeepney-sized lol
> 
> 
> 
> My wife got in a big commotion with a jeepney driver once and had us get off right away. Came to find out she was mad cuz he wanted to charge the rich American 25 centavos more! lol In her defense the peso rate was 20 to 1 then  Darn I love that woman!


As she well should. Your losses and ripoffs are hers also. Good she understands that.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*ripoffs*



lefties43332 said:


> As she well should. Your losses and ripoffs are hers also. Good she understands that.


Excellent point!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

overmyer said:


> I don't know about your local but here you can pick up a new motorbike of good quality for $600 and good used vehicles for under $2,000. Best to have a Filipino do the price negotiation before you appear into the picture.


Nice,,cant touch them for tht here. Wish I could. Subic has too much demand.


----------

